# Fish sleep schedule...???



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I work shift work, switching from nights to days for two weeks each at a time. I don't have a timer on the lights on my tank and don't really want one.
Becasue of my shifts, there is very little consistancy to when I turn the lights on and off. Sometimes they're on for a few hours, sometimes for 10 - 12 hrs, sometimes not at all for a day or two.
I know the lights are mainly for the tank owners pleasure, but is there any negative affect on the fish by sometimes having the lights on until 4 a.m. and different varying hours? In regards to sleep pattern or anything? or does it really not matter?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to hazzard a guess and say it doesn't matter.

I think the thing that matters more would be the light "shock" when you turn them on.
When the room is totally dark, if you would have room lighting on for a little while before
putting on the tank light, it would seem less stressful.
Like when someone suddenly opens the blinds or switches on the overhead light after you 
have been sleeping in a dark room.

Same goes for turning them off. If you leave the room light on for a little while, after turning off
tank lights, they can ease into the darkness.

just my 2cents,
Alicem


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I do ease them in with the room lights first so there is no shock. Don't want to blind the little buggers!
I was more concerned about the varying hours.
Any other thoughts?


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Fish need sleep the same as us, but they're lacking eyelids so lights will interupt. Swing shift definately effects a persons lifespan so I would say the same is true for fish. I doubt the change in routine is any harder on your fish than it is on you.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

If your tank is near a window and you have the light on at night then the sun will light it in the day and that will cause 24hrs of light. That can cause algae and I'm sure your fish will be grumpy because I know I would  Anyone live somewhere that doesn't have normal day / night cycle like alaska?


----------

